# Here's another one for the experts!



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

This filly comes from the same ranch as the other one I posted on here. I can see zebra stripes on her legs... But what the heck is she??? Besides gorgeous...
Home


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Palomino IMO could be dunalino, but I lean towards pally.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dunalino it also says so in her description.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Also there are tell tell signs. The legs are darker than the body coat and she looks to have a faint dorsal in one of the pics and maybe some zebra stripes but the pics don't really show off her dun factor that well. It's hard to see dun factor on Dunalino's the double dilution can lighten the coloring of them a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Dunalino it also says so in her description.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually she's called gold dun...aka champagne and dun on a red based. Her dam IS champagne so it's not out of the realm of possibilities, but she looks more pally to me. 

And while yes her legs are darker than her coat thats VERY common on pallys.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I just figured they used gold dun instead of saying pally dun I didn't look at her parents to see if there is champagne. She has the peachy dun tone so its possible. I could believe she is actually dun I wouldn't mind seeing more pics to confirm for sure. Wish that were possible she is pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Huh... Here I was thinking gold dun was possibly just a misused word that was used to describe something else


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Huh... Here I was thinking gold dun was possibly just a misused word that was used to describe something else


I honestly thought they were using gold dun to make pally dun sound more fancy and special. Kinda like tricolored paint for a bay paint. It didn't cross my mind to associate it with champagne but I went back and looked and then I noticed her amber eyes. My pally mare has that we think she may be champagne I can't wait to test her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh wow okay lol


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Here they say she is red dun with champagne and some more pics https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151421168806320.538564.171566921319&type=3 and https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.429087176319.217311.171566921319&type=3

And this years foal from same cross is grulla with champagne! Check him out...
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151612930696320.1073741832.171566921319&type=3


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She is pretty and that baby looks nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I find this mare an odd shade for a bay dun, but doesn't quite look dunskin to me either..hmmm










Another picture of her at: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1187451320.510523.171566921319&type=3&theater and
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1187451320.510523.171566921319&type=3&theater


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm yes... Something else I've thought about... There are supposedly colours/shades in Kiger mustangs that don't appear in other horses...


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Hmm yes... Something else I've thought about... There are supposedly colours/shades in Kiger mustangs that don't appear in other horses...


I know you like to quote this, but there is no factual basis to this claim. There are no colors in Kigers that do not appear in other horses. I grew up near where the Kiger Mustangs live and have seen hundreds of them both in the wild and in the holding facility in Burns/Hines, Oregon (where I lived for 18 years and go home and visit my family every year). While there are some unique shades of dun in Kigers, the same could be said for various other domestic horses (Fjords for example). There are no colors that the Kiger Mustang comes in that does not exist in some other horse breed.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tryst said:


> I know you like to quote this, but there is no factual basis to this claim. There are no colors in Kigers that do not appear in other horses. I grew up near where the Kiger Mustangs live and have seen hundreds of them both in the wild and in the holding facility in Burns/Hines, Oregon (where I lived for 18 years and go home and visit my family every year). While there are some unique shades of dun in Kigers, the same could be said for various other domestic horses (Fjords for example). There are no colors that the Kiger Mustang comes in that does not exist in some other horse breed.


THANK YOU!! :happydance::clap:

Nokota I know that you like to believe that there are rare/speshul kolors in kigers and other mustangs but there are not.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Tryst said:


> I know you like to quote this, but there is no factual basis to this claim. There are no colors in Kigers that do not appear in other horses. I grew up near where the Kiger Mustangs live and have seen hundreds of them both in the wild and in the holding facility in Burns/Hines, Oregon (where I lived for 18 years and go home and visit my family every year). While there are some unique shades of dun in Kigers, the same could be said for various other domestic horses (Fjords for example). There are no colors that the Kiger Mustang comes in that does not exist in some other horse breed.


Ah ok. Well, I've listened to a bunch of people who own kigers, so thats where I get it from


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And you bring that up _every single time_ we point out there are no special colors in mustangs that are not in other horses.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> And you bring that up _every single time_ we point out there are no special colors in mustangs that are not in other horses.


I'm sorry. By that I'm not saying I disagree. I'm just saying where I got the info from. I do have a lot to learn yet about colour, but im just explaining myself is all.


----------

